# Shoebox



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Many families are familiar with the popular Christmas tradition of filling shoe boxes with toys, toiletries and school supplies to donate to Operation Christmas Child. Around Thanksgiving time, churches and organizations garner volunteers to put the boxes together, getting them ready to send around the world to children considered to be at risk or in need.

Samaritan's Purse partners with these churches and organizations to spread a little joy and cheer during Christmas time. According to Samaritan's Purse, 135 million children in 150 countries have received a gift-filled box since the program began in 1993.

If you have time watch the video clip 

Boy Sends Gift Overseas, Changes His Life 11 Years Later


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

WOW!!! That is quite a story.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> WOW!!! That is quite a story.
> 
> Fred


Yes Fred, it gives hope and opens ones eyes to many simple things that are over looked in our day and age. We wish them the best for their journey and future.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

